# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Enigma  pi

## XH.GASHI

XHEMAJL GASHI

Shifet ne fig  rrethi permbrenda  metrit katror .


LART           1 
POSHT        1
DIATHTAS   1
Maitas        1
1/100 * pi es*  e  rrethit  te  krijuar mbrenda ketyre elementeve  SIMBOLIZON  VLEREN  PI PA ASNJE NUMERDECIMAL ME SHUME se
vlera3,14


citat i  dariusit   
1.Ajo qe eshte poshte eshte e  ngjajshme me ate qe eshte siper dhe ajo qe eshte siper eshte e njejte me ate qe eshte poshte; nga keto te dyja jane krijuar mrekullite e nje gjeje te vetme

2. Eshte e vertete pa genjeshter, e qarte dhe shume e vertete

3. Dhe ashtu si cdo gje qe ekziston dhe ka ardhur nga Njeshi, nga meditimi i Njeshit, ne te njejten menyre cdo gje ka lindur nga kjo gje unike nepermjet adoptimit.

4. Dielli eshte babai dhe Hena eshte nena.

5. Era e mban ate ne stomakun e saj. Toka eshte ushqyesi i saj dhe depozita e saj

6. Babai i gjithe Vullnetit te botes universale eshte ketu

6a. Forca e tij dhe fuqia mbeten te plota

7. Forca e tij konvertohet ne Toke

8. Ngjitet nga Toka per ne qiell dhe merr forcen e gjerave superiore dhe inferiore.

9. Ne kete menyre bota u krijua

10. Keshtu u perfundua vepra kozmike.

----------


## baaroar

A mund të jesh më i qartë me këtë:
_1/100 pjesë e perimetrit të rrethit 1m2 = vlera pi = 3.14_
E ke fjalën për perimetrin e rrethit me sipërfaqe 1 metër katror ?!
Sikur Pi është konstante dhe numër jo i plotë.
1/100 pjesë e perimetrit të rrethit me r= 0.5 njësi, D=1 njësi
= Pi/100 = 0.0314159...

----------


## baaroar

XhGashi,
Në rrethin tënd me rreze 0.5 metër, pra me diametër 1 metër;

1/100 pjesë e perimetrit të tij = 0.03141593... metra
1/100 pjesë e sipërfaqes së tij = 0.00785398... metra katrorë

E si të del ty konstantja Pi 3.14 ?

----------


## XH.GASHI

2 PI  r = perimetri rrethit
2x3,14x50 cm= 314/100=3,14

----------


## baaroar

> 2 PI  r = perimetri rrethit
> 2x3,14x50 cm= 314/100=3,14


Në rradhë të parë, ti po përpiqesh të gjesh një të panjohur (Pi) nëpërmjet formulës e cila përdoret për njehsimin e konstantes Pi si raport i perimetrit me diametrin e tij për një rreth të cfarëdoshëm.
Së dyti, llogaritjet për rastin e përgjithshëm nuk behen me centimetra e metra por me njësi.
Së treti, rezultati i llogaritjes tënde nuk nxjerr një konstante (Pi) por një vlerë që në rastin konkret del 3.14 centimetra, kur ndërkohë duhet të dilte 3.141593... centimetra, për shkak se ti e merr që në fillim konstanten Pi = 3.14
Si mund të llogarisësh të panjohurën nëpërmjet po asaj të panjohure duke i dhënë një vlerë të supozuar 3.14 ?!!!
Kjo metodikë në njehsime matematikore nuk ka logjikë.
Ata që punojnë me formula në MS-Excel e dinë fare mirë se cfarë është _excel circular reference error_
Po një rreth me r=1m, Pi=6.28 ?!!!

----------


## XH.GASHI

Dalan  me thuaj  pra pse   kjo vlera pi 3,14 na paraqitet si pjese plotesuese per percaktimin e largesise se tokes me diellin?
Argumentim ke lartesine e piramides te Khafit - Keopsit 146.4 metra + 3.14 eshte e barabarte me largesine e sakte te tokes prej diellit, 149,5.

----------


## Baptist

> XHEMAJL GASHI
> 
> Shifet ne fig  rrethi permbrenda  metrit katror .
> 
> 
> LART           1 
> POSHT        1
> DIATHTAS   1
> Maitas        1
> ...


Gash, a priton edhe nje here me na spjegu cili ke misteri i Pi-se,
edhe qysh u ba Pi me kan: "3.14 edhe asnji decimale ma shume"?!!
A priton me na e demonstru pak ma qarte ket send?

Se Pi po thojne qe matet keshtu:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...rolled-720.gif

----------


## Baptist

> 2 PI  r = perimetri rrethit
> 2x3,14x50 cm= 314/100=3,14


Nejse, le-e se po get e mora vesh.
Ti prej Pi-se tande arbitrare, po e nxjerr Pi-ne tande edhe i here! - Po e shumezon me 100 edhe po e pjeston me 100, edhe care nuk ka pa dal njisoj.

Vec dicka asht dallash [?!] se mua me kete metoden tande po me del keshtu;
2 x 178 x 50 = 17800 / 100 = 178, 
pra Pi = 178 fiks, edhe topi se luen!

Tash cili e ka gabim -qelloja vet.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Vlera pi eshte nje vlere  e percaktuar  nga njerez  qe kan pas njohuri astofizike  dhejo  me nivel  te shkollimit tim  sepse nuk jam astrolog  e as Pi ngamer jam i thjesht ,  mendimi ime eshte asgje perpos  nje identifikim i thjesht  i kesaj vlere .
Duke u nisur nga faktet e  kuptimit te emrit  pi  thjesht dalim ne perfundim te  kuptimit te emrit  pies ,si emer PIa  zen nje vend  te nje bazerrenjesore arkaike  e shume fjalve ne gjuhen tone .Ndersa  si vler numerike  une e kam identifikuar   siq e kam  vizatuar Vlera pi eshte; gjatsia  1/100 pjes  te nje rrethi te 1m katror vizatur perbrenda .
Pra  nese  dalin numrat  te pafund infinit  ather  kjo vler nuk paraqet vleren  e pandryshuar  sepse ajo rrota lart qe ke paraqitur do te numronte  vetem infinitin .
 Per kete arsye edhe them se  vlera pi  nuk eshte vler infinitive  apo e pa kufishme .
Ajo rrota lart  do te sillet  apo nuk do te sillet   pra sa eshte e qendrueshme  kjo menyra e percaktimit te nje numri konstant  .
Baptist nese marim nje tub apo nje rreth me diameter  prej nji metri  tani masim siperfaqen e jashtme te rrethit  e cila  na del 314 cm  
kur kjo piestohet 314/100 =3,14   vlera  PI .
Mos po llogarit gabimisht

*citim nga lart
2 x 178 x 50 = 17800 / 100 = 178, 
pra Pi = 178 fiks, edhe topi se luen!*

2 x 3,14=6,28

----------


## baaroar

I nderuar XhGashi,
Po vazhdon ende të këmbëngulësh.
Si usta i mirë që je, bën gabim që nuk mban edhe një metër me ndarje më të vogël se 1/100 e metrit, t'a kesh edhe me ndarje më të vogla, me 1/1.000 e metrit.
Perimetri i rrethit ose po të ndërtonim një cilindër me diametër 1.000 metra e t'i vije metrin e t'a matje, do të ishte 3.141 metra e 59 centimetra e 26 milimetra e ...
dhe jo 3.140 metra.
1 metër e 59 centimetra e kusur nuk janë pak.
Dhe ajo që nxjerr ti, është vlerë në njësinë të cilën përdor për të kryer matjen.
Ndërsa numri Pi nuk është në metra apo shumëfish apo nënfish i metrit, është Konstante, raport i perimetrit me diametrin dhe pikë, kot nuk i thonë *numri Pi*

----------


## XH.GASHI

Dalan  spo di kush po kembngul , por  ketu behet fjal per pjes-masa  qe shef syri  jo per ato mikroskopike dhe  ske nevoj as ta rritesh e as ta zoglosh  masen .
Diameter 1000 metra hahahaha.
Pse   metri  nuk u quajt   mikromates apo nonius .  
Pse peshoja mat me kilogram

Cka ishte pashi  sa ishte madhesia e kesaj mase din dikush ne saktesi.

Dalan   sakt apo jo 

D=nese eshte 1000 m 
r = do te jet   500

2xpix r=3140 metra sa eshte  1/100 e kesaj shume 
 sidomos kur eshte ne pyetje pagesa partnerit te ndonje veprimtare profitabile .
Partneriai kerkon  1 perqindshin  sa do te paguaje ti nga kjo shume.
31,euro e 4 cent  apo sa  do te paguanit ju te themi se jeni ne kete rast kontabilist   ? 3 euro e 141 cent e cka 59  e 26   jo jo  i nderuar  .

----------


## Baptist

> Vlera pi eshte nje vlere  e percaktuar  nga njerez  qe kan pas njohuri astofizike  dhejo  me nivel  te shkollimit tim  sepse nuk jam astrolog  e as Pi ngamer jam i thjesht ,  mendimi ime eshte asgje perpos  nje identifikim i thjesht  i kesaj vlere .
> Duke u nisur nga faktet e  kuptimit te emrit  pi  thjesht dalim ne perfundim te  kuptimit te emrit  pies ,si emer PIa  zen nje vend  te nje bazerrenjesore arkaike  e shume fjalve ne gjuhen tone .Ndersa  si vler numerike  une e kam identifikuar   siq e kam  vizatuar Vlera pi eshte; gjatsia  1/100 pjes  te nje rrethi te 1m katror vizatur perbrenda .
> Pra  nese  dalin numrat  te pafund infinit  ather  kjo vler nuk paraqet vleren  e pandryshuar  sepse ajo rrota lart qe ke paraqitur do te numronte  vetem infinitin .
>  Per kete arsye edhe them se  vlera pi  nuk eshte vler infinitive  apo e pa kufishme .
> Ajo rrota lart  do te sillet  apo nuk do te sillet   pra sa eshte e qendrueshme  kjo menyra e percaktimit te nje numri konstant  .
> Baptist nese marim nje tub apo nje rreth me diameter  prej nji metri  tani masim siperfaqen e jashtme te rrethit  e cila  na del 314 cm  
> kur kjo piestohet 314/100 =3,14   vlera  PI .
> Mos po llogarit gabimisht
> 
> ...


Mundesh me shku:
START\ Run... [shkruaj] calc [ndrydh "Enter"]
[bon hesap:]
2 * 178 * 50  / 100 [enter] per me e pa vet qe nuk ka kurrfar gabimi aty. Kalkulatori do te tregoje vleren: 178, pa asnje dyshim.

Nese as ti as une nuk e kemi gabim, dmth metoda e paska gabim dhe kjo eshte shume e vertete.

Numri me emrin Pi eshte para cdo sendi tjeter nje konstante e pandryshueshme vlera e se ciles fatkeqsisht eshte irracionale, dhe njeherit trashedentale dhe e pafundme.

Konstanta Pi nxjerret kollaj = konstrukton nje rreth, ia mate diametirin, e mate perimetirin edhe pjeston: diameter/perimeter. 

Pra Pi eshte konstante e proporcionalitetit mes diametrit dhe perimetirit te cilitdo rreth te mendshem e te rregullt pavaresisht dimensioneve te tij.  Perpjesa PI gjithmone ngelet e njejte. Prandaj eshte konstante matematiko-natyrore. 

Pra nese diametri i rrethit eshte =1 gisht, pellambe, shpute, percik, paqete cigare, meter, etj., perimetri i tij asht: 3.1415926535897932384626433832795... 
(Vendi ku do te keputet ky numer ne praktike eshte i kushtezuar nga preciziteti dhe prerjet qe ka metri me te cilin e masim)

Pra si te animacioni. Kjo asht metoda empirike e matjes se Pi-se. Por ekzistojne edhe metoda matematikore tjera me te koklavituna me ane te se cilave mund te llogariten decimalet deri sa te kesh kohe me u marre me to.

Per fjalen "Pjese" dhe numrin "Pi", mos humb kohe se fjala, "pjese" eshte vetem nje nder format e parregullta te lakeses se shprehjes (sot ne forme te korruptuar shqiptimi si) "mbetje" [te cilesdo teresi].

Por sic pame: Pi-a nuk eshte "pjese" por "perpjese".

Nese e merr nje rreth, diametri i te cilit eshte 1m dhe e pret e e drejton per me e mate me vizore, gjatesia e perimetrit te tij ka me t'dale 3.141,6mm -por kjo (6)gjashteshja e fundit eshte "tahmin" se nuk do te mund ta dallosh per ta matur me prerjet te metrit. Pra nuk eshte perfundimtar 6-shi, por preciziteti i matjes se metrit praktik, sepse ajo 6-she pas presjes dhjetore nuk arrine te jete 6 por: 5926535897932384626433832795...qe vazhdon deri ne pakufi te precizitetit mates te synuar dhe gjatesise sone te jetes. Pasi qe ai numer vazhdon ne pakufi!

----------


## Darius

Pa i hyre shume hollesive se ato shtjellohen lehte, me terheq vemendjen titulli i temes. Pse eshte quajtur Enigma _pi_? Sot nuk ka asnje enigme ne kete *"prerje te arte"*. Mos valle kishe parasysh aplikimin e saj ne nje epoke qe nuk duhet te njihej (sipas kronologjise se historise qe mesohet sot)?

----------


## xfiles

> 1.Ajo qe eshte poshte eshte e  ngjajshme me ate qe eshte siper dhe ajo qe eshte siper eshte e njejte me ate qe eshte poshte; nga keto te dyja jane krijuar mrekullite e nje gjeje te vetme


A nuk eshte i mrekullueshem ky varg.
1.618

Me te vertete nuk po kuptoj ku eshte enigma e PI, PI eshte nje raport, dhe si i tille kthe perkthe po aty do dalim.

----------


## Darius

Per te ndihmuar temen po rihedh nje pjese nga Gjurmet e Civilizimeve te Zhdukura ku flet pikerisht per _pi_ dhe aplikimin e saj ne strukturat gjigande ne lashtesi.




> NUMRAT E PERJETSHEM
> 
> 
> 
> Numri transcendent apo i jashtezakonshem i njohur si _pi_ eshte thelbesor ne matematiken e avancuar. Me nje vlere paska mbi 3.14 eshte raporti i diametrit te nje rrethi me perimetrin e tij. Me fjale te tjera nese diametri i nje rrethi eshte 12 inç, perimetri i ketij rrethi do jete 12 inç x 3.14 = 37.86 inç. Gjithashtu duke qene se diametri i nje rrethi eshte saktesisht dyfishi i rrezes, ne mund te perdorim _pi_ per te llogaritur perimetrin e cdo rrethi nga rrezja e tij. Sidoqofte ne kete rast formula eshte gjatesia e rrezes e shumezuar me 2_pi_. Le ta ilustrojme duke marre perseri nje rreth me nje diameter prej 12 inç. Rrezja e tij do jete 6 inç dhe perimetri mund te nxirret ne kete menyre: 6 inç x 2 x 3.14 = 37.68 inç. Ne menyre te ngjashme nje rreth me rreze prej 10 inç do kete nje perimeter prej 67.8 inç (10 inç x 2 x 3.14) dhe nje rreth me rreze prej 7 inç do kete nje perimeter prej 43.96 inç (7 inç x 2 x 3.14).
> 
> Keto formula qe perdorin vleren e _pi_ per te llogaritur perimetrin nga rrezja ose diametri, aplikohen ne te gjithe rrathet pa patur rendesi sesa te medhenj apo te vegjel jane dhe po ashtu tek te gjitha sferat dhe gjysmesferat. Ato duken relativisht te lehta nga mbrapa. Por zbulimi i tyre, i cili perfaqeson nje revolucion madheshtor ne matematike, mendohet se eshte realizuar vone ne historine e njerezimit. Kendveshtrimi ortodoks eshte qe Arkimedi ne shekullin e 3 p.e.s. ka qene njeriu i pare i cili llogariti _pi_  me saktesi 3.14. Studiuesit nuk e pranojne faktin qe ndonje nga matematicienet ne Boten e Re as qe mund ti jene afruar _pi_  perpara se te mberrinin aty europianet ne shekullin e gjashtembedhjete. Por sidoqofte eshte shume corientuese te zbulosh se Piramida e Madhe ne Giza (ndertuar me shume se 2000 vjet perpara lindjes se Arkimedit) dhe Piramida e Diellit ne Teotihuacan, e cila e predaton shume kohe me pare pushtimin spanjoll, te dyja kane te perfshira vleren e _pi_. Kjo vlere eshte e nderthurur ne ate menyre qe nuk le asnje dyshim per faktin qe ndertuesit e lashte ne te dyja anet e Atlantikut kane patur njohuri per kete numer transcendental. 
> 
> Faktoret kryesore te perfshire ne gjeometrine e cdo piramide jane (1) lartesia e majes nga toka dhe (2) perimetri i monumentit rrafsh me token. Persa i perket Piramides se Madhe raporti midis lartesise origjinale (481.3949 kembe) dhe perimetri (3023.16 kembe) na del te jete i njejte me raportin midis rrezes dhe perimetrit te rrethit p.sh. 2_pi_. Si rezultat nese marrim lartesine e piramides dhe e shumzojme me 2_pi_ (sic do benim me rrezen e nje rrethi per te llogaritur perimetrin e tij) na del nje rezultat shume i sakte i perimetrit te monumentit (481.3949 kembe 2 x 3.14  = 3032.16 kembe). Ne menyre alternative nese e kthejme ekuacionin mbrapsht me perimetrin e tokes ku eshte ndertuar na del i njejti rezultat i sakte i lartesise se majes ose kulmit (3023.16 kembe pjestuar per 2 pjestuar per 3.14 = 481.3949 kembe). 
> ...


Ky shkrim besoj se do sqaroje idene e XhGashit. Jam i sigurt ne kete pike qe qellimi i tij nuk ka qene per te diskutuar vleren _pi_ por perfshirjen e saj kryesisht ne piramidat e Gizes.

----------


## xfiles

Mos valle Xh.Gashi me Enigmen e PI na ka dashur te sugjeroje ne menyre indirekte ashtu siç ilustrohet ne figure lidhjen e PI me simbolin masonik te Vizores dhe Kompasit?
 :ngerdheshje: 
Se ajo figura me duket se permban shume "redundance" nese flitet vetem e vetem per PI  :ngerdheshje: 

Jo per gje por nuk u fol fare per ate qe perfaqeson ai rrethi me ato trekendeshat, ndersa u fol per PI dhe 1/100?!
Xh.Gashi, are you messing with our minds?  :ngerdheshje: 

PHI(prerja e arte) eshte me te vertete diçka hyjnore.
http://goldennumber.net/theology.htm

----------


## Baptist

> Pa i hyre shume hollesive se ato shtjellohen lehte, me terheq vemendjen titulli i temes. Pse eshte quajtur Enigma _pi_? Sot nuk ka asnje enigme ne kete *"prerje te arte"*. Mos valle kishe parasysh aplikimin e saj ne nje epoke qe nuk duhet te njihej (sipas kronologjise se historise qe mesohet sot)?


une dhe shume te tjere - kete numer e quajme numri me i shemtuar ne gjithesi. Por fatkeqsisht eshte konstante pa te cilen nuk mund te bejme as llogaritjet me elementare. Prerja e arte eshte dicka tjeter lol.

p.s:
sic thote Mr. X, prerja e arte eshte: 1.618...

----------


## Darius

Baptist, jo me kot e kam vene ne thonjeza. E di shume mire se ca eshte prerja e arte.

----------


## XH.GASHI

> Jo per gje por nuk u fol fare per ate qe perfaqeson ai rrethi me ato trekendeshat, ndersa u fol per PI dhe 1/100?!
> 
> * Xh.Gashi, are you messing with our minds? * 
> 
> 
> http://goldennumber.net/theology.htm


xfile  qka eshte kjo fjal  cka nenkupton .

----------


## xfiles

> xfile  qka eshte kjo fjal  cka nenkupton .


Ska rendesi, eshte pak a shume "A je duke u ngaterruar me mendjet tona?",as une nuk e di ta perkthej saktesisht ne shqip, por nese ka mundesi pergjigju pjeses ne shqip  :ngerdheshje: .

----------

